# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  التقرير المالي لشهر أكتوبر يظهر إنخفاضًا جديدًا في عائدات شركة HTC

## mohamed73

لقد تخطت شركة HTC أيام المجد، وفي الوقت الذي قال فيه الرئيس التنفيذي  الجديد للشركة، السيد Yves Maitres أن الشركة ستعود إلى سوق الهواتف الذكية  الرائدة في المستقبل القريب، تُظهر أحدث النتائج المالية أن الشركة ليست  في مكان مثالي في الوقت الراهن. 
 بلغ إجمالي الإيرادات لشهر أكتوبر فقط 21.6 مليون دولار أمريكي، وهو ما  يمثل إنخفاضًا بنسبة 48.6 في المئة مقارنة مع الشهر السابق وإنخفاضًا بنسبة  49.8 في المئة مقارنة مع نفس الفترة من العام الماضي. خلال العام الماضي،  ركزت شركة HTC على قطاع الهواتف الذكية المتوسطة مع هواتف مثل HTC Wildfire  X و HTC Desire U16e. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، واصلت الشركة جهودها في مجالات  الواقع الإفتراضي والبلوكشين و 5G.
 على الرغم من أن الوقت الحاضر ليس مشرقًا، إلا أن شركة HTC كررت  إلتزامها بجلب هواتف 5G الرائدة عندما يكون الوقت مناسبًا كما أوضح لنا  السيد Yves Maitres سابقًا. وحتى ذلك الحين، نأمل فقط أن تنجح الشركة  التايوانية في إستعادة مكانتها المرموقة. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

